# 52000 and 55700



## okiesawyers (Oct 11, 2016)

Reviewing a note.  Patient had a Cystourethroscopy for hematuria and voiding problems and hypertrophy of the prostate is identified.  Patient is turned on his side and biopsy of prostate is performed via transrectal method.

I know 52000 and 55700 can be reported together but what modifier should be used?  

Thanks!


----------



## JEYCPC (Oct 11, 2016)

I don't see a need for any modifiers.  The are not bundled.


----------

